# ''mAsUlIk''



## mikasa_90

_A girl in a message told me that ''mAsUlIk''. 
What stand for?
_


----------



## Trisia

Unless one of the other forer@s can make sense out of this, I'd say it doesn't mean anything. What age is she anyway? -- Could it be she's writing nonsense just to have a little fun at your expense? (I'm sorry to be mean, but why would anyone put a non-native speaker of Romanian through this is beyond my understanding).


----------



## mikasa_90

_She is 14 I though it was a slang, 

The message was:''__mAsUlIk', pa pa''

She doesn't  know english so I can't ask her the respective mean.

But it is a slang or not?
_


----------



## albastrea101

Hi! I'm sorry. I don't understand either what does that mean. If you really want to find out, you can send her a message saying "Ce vrei sa spui cu mAsuIk?" ->"What do you mean by m...?"
Albastrea


----------



## OldAvatar

I tell you what it means...
It means _Mă, Sulică!_ You translate it for our little Italian girl here.


----------



## mikasa_90

Sorry but I don't understand


----------

